# Something many performers have



## Commiecomrade (Oct 2, 2010)

Performance anxiety. I've got it bad. I can't even play piano in front of my family without my foot literally vibrating on the damper pedal.

Add to the fact that I've just been allowed into a death metal band (weird for some) and I've got a serious problem.

How do I overcome it a little more easily? Anything other than the underwear cliche?


----------



## Jude (Oct 2, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Performance anxiety. I've got it bad. I can't even play piano in front of my family without my foot literally vibrating on the damper pedal.
> 
> Add to the fact that I've just been allowed into a death metal band (weird for some) and I've got a serious problem.
> 
> How do I overcome it a little more easily? Anything other than the underwear cliche?



Yeah, I have it a bit too.

What I do is (since I play drums) is I usually keep my eyes closed while I'm playing. I generally move around/headbang a lot so generally you can't even see it. It may sound weird, but I've played in front of pretty large crowds before without feeling nervous.

With piano, you may be able to get away with staring at the piano/sheet music and not think about who you're playing for.
With guitar/vocals/whatever else you might have a problem.


----------



## Cam (Oct 2, 2010)

I have never had it once

I literally thrive on the good name in my performance... i have a very odd obsession with it.

My dream that I follow is to perform in front of sold out stadiums.... oh god I would die with excitment


----------



## Aden (Oct 2, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I literally thrive on the good name in my performance... i have a very odd obsession with it.


 
So you'd think it would make you more nervous that you're going to mess up and give yourself a bad name


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 3, 2010)

One of my frat brothers in college had served for years in the military and was back in school.  Talking about stage fright, he said that he learned that he learned in the military that if people aren't shooting at him, he's got no real reason to worry.

And if that doesn't help at all, try the following tricks:

1.  Eat a banana 30-45 minutes before going on stage.  It has elements to help calm your body.
2.  Right before going on stage, try meditating or otherwise calming yourself.  Breathe deeply and slowly.  Concentrate on the music itself and not the audience.  Often, I try to treat it as another rehearsal, acting as if no one is listening to me; that helps me concentrate more on the music.


----------



## Cam (Oct 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> So you'd think it would make you more nervous that you're going to mess up and give yourself a bad name


 
Which is exactly why I work on every last detail of my performance before I go on stage

But i have gotten enough performance skill that even one of my worse performances will still keep a crowd entertained


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 3, 2010)

When you're on stage you generally can't even see the audience, because of how the lighting is
So I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> When you're on stage you generally can't even see the audience, because of how the lighting is
> So I wouldn't worry about it too much


 
Yeah, I've played gigs where I couldn't even see the first row.


----------



## Cam (Oct 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> When you're on stage you generally can't even see the audience, because of how the lighting is
> So I wouldn't worry about it too much


 
It depends completely on the venue

I only play venues big enough to require a spotlight, so normally that blocks out some of the back row.

But I need people to be looking at me before I can play, I have anti stage fright

I can perform in front of an enormous crowd with all the comfort in the world, but I choke up when Im playing in front of a crowd less than 30 people


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 3, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I can perform in front of an enormous crowd with all the comfort in the world, but I choke up when Im playing in front of a crowd less than 30 people



I think it may be because a small crowd is a more intimate setting to you; you don't see a "crowd," you see a group of people. Judgmental people.

Thanks for all the very helpful responses. Very good advice; I'll keep everything in mind.

Maybe I just have to teach myself to have the right mindset.


----------



## Cam (Oct 3, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I think it may be because a small crowd is a more intimate setting to you; you don't see a "crowd," you see a group of people. Judgmental people.
> 
> Thanks for all the very helpful responses. Very good advice; I'll keep everything in mind.
> 
> Maybe I just have to teach myself to have the right mindset.



Exactly.... plus the fact that my performance style revolves around a large stage and a high energy show... those usually go better with a crowd of < 300 people


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 3, 2010)

I remember when I first had to preform with the theater group that was part of my first job. I got it bad. I was about to go out and publicly be a huge goof-ball and well, what really cured it was just going out there and doing it. It takes a few times but after those first few shows the shyness melts away if you learn to just have fun. 

I remember back when I had to start doing presentations before my peers in College and got it again. Did the same thing. Went up there and just faced it. After the first few times it melted away and I was the most confident speaker in the class.

Later on when I led my first raid via vent I was very very nervous and got the same thing. Again, I just faced up to it, did it and after the first few times....I'm now a respected leader when it comes to being in charge of raids, handing out explanations and telling people what to do. People like me.

That's how I deal with it. Just do it, face it, over come it. You can try the same. Just face it, do it, over come it. After a few times the stage fright should go away.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 3, 2010)

Most nervousness is not visible to your crowd. Some stage fright is perfectly normal. Also, if you mess up, just keep going. The only one that is going to know that you messed up is you. Another idea is if you must face your audience, do not look directly at them. Look over their heads and past them, though they will believe that you're making eye contact. Another tip isn't necessarily imagine the audience in their underwear, but attempt to visualize something nonthreatening to you - though that never works for me. What I find best is familiarity with what you're doing. Also, just before going on stage, try standing in front of a mirror and psyching yourself up. I know that one sounds lame, but it works for me. If I think of anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, all, not only will this help in future performances, but it also helped me in my speech class today! 



cmrnmrphy said:


> those  usually go better with a crowd of < 300 people


 
The alligator wants to eat the larger number. Just trying to help. :V


----------



## Cam (Oct 4, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> The alligator wants to eat the larger number. Just trying to help. :V


 
I always confuse the 2 ._.


----------

